
The Internet is breaking. Here’s how to save it - triplesec
https://www.cyberscoop.com/nih-for-cybersecurity-dan-kaminsky/
======
triplesec
'...Individuals are doing extraordinary engineering work in cybersecurity, but
there’s more than just one guy working to cure cancer. Too much engineering
work depends on the spare time of too few. We need institutions,with good and
stable funding — and a bureaucratic firewall against those with other
motivations...'

